# Welche ATi treiber sollte ich emergen?

## Abitor

Nachdem mein Gentoo nun soweit fertig installiert und eingerichtet ist,möchte ich mich nun an meine ersten ATi Treiberinstallation unter Linux wagen.Ich hab dazu mal einen Blick in den Portage geworfen und da gibt es ja unter anderem die Treiberversionen 9.12,9.6 und 9.8

Welche dieser Treiber würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Ich verwende Xfree4.3 und habe eine Powered by ATi Radeon 8500LE Grafikkarte.

----------

## sputnik1969

Bei mir (System siehe unten -> WWW) laufen die 2.9.12, allerdings muss ich bei RTCW-ET die OpenGL-Extensions ausschalten. Aber dann gehts fluffig..

Wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, aber ATI-Binaries haben willst, dann nimm die 2.5.1, wenn du eigentlich garnicht groß mit Linux spielen willst kannst du es auch mit den DRI-Treibern versuchen, die hatte ich auch mal eine Weile, aber die ATI-Treiber sind halt doch schneller...

----------

## mo-ca

 *Quote:*   

>  aber die ATI-Treiber sind halt doch schneller...

 

das kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen ...

ich habe den fehler gemacht und bin von den dri-treibern (du darfst nich die direkt vom kernel nehmen, sondern musst mal auf dri.sf.net gehen und die dort ausm cvs was kompilieren !!!!] auf die kommerziellen von ATI gesprungen.

das resultat: glxgears bringt knapp 200 fps im mittel weniger ! [normales system]

----------

## sputnik1969

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    aber die ATI-Treiber sind halt doch schneller... 
> 
> das kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen ...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Hast du auch mal Quake3 und RTCW oder UT2003 gebencht???

Nein, sicher nicht, sonst hättest du mitbekommen, das entweder die Geschwindigeit im vetrgleich zu den ATI-Treibern einbricht oder die Texturen komisch matschig aussehen: Die DRI-Treiber unterstützen nämlich keine Texturkompression. Während das bei glxgears egal ist, weil keine Texturen verwendet werden, sieht es bei kommerziellen Programmen anders aus...

----------

## serg

sind die ATI treiber jetzt ausgereift? bzw kann ich eine spielbare perfomance von UT2k3 erwarten?

----------

## Abitor

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> Bei mir (System siehe unten -> WWW) laufen die 2.9.12, allerdings muss ich bei RTCW-ET die OpenGL-Extensions ausschalten. Aber dann gehts fluffig..
> 
> Wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, aber ATI-Binaries haben willst, dann nimm die 2.5.1, wenn du eigentlich garnicht groß mit Linux spielen willst kannst du es auch mit den DRI-Treibern versuchen, die hatte ich auch mal eine Weile, aber die ATI-Treiber sind halt doch schneller...

 

Gehe ich richtig in der annahme,dass du Xfree4.3 benutzt?

Kennt ihr eine gute (möglichst  deutsche) Anleitung wie man nach dem Treiberemerge die Xfree Config richtig editierten muss und was noch für Schritte anfahllen,bis die Treiber endgültig installiert und konfiguriert sind?

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Abitor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gehe ich richtig in der annahme,dass du Xfree4.3 benutzt?

 

Ja

 *Abitor wrote:*   

> Kennt ihr eine gute (möglichst  deutsche) Anleitung wie man nach dem Treiberemerge die Xfree Config richtig editierten muss und was noch für Schritte anfahllen,bis die Treiber endgültig installiert und konfiguriert sind?

 

```
/usr/sbin/opengl-update xfree

emerge /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-2.9.12.ebuild

/usr/sbin/opengl-update ati

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

```

und damit das Modul beim Booten geladen wird:

```
echo fglrx >>/etc/modules.autoload

```

----------

## Abitor

```
/usr/sbin/opengl-update xfree
```

* Switching to xfree OpenGL interface...                                 [ ok ]

```
emerge /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-2.9.12.ebuild
```

ging ohne Probleme

```
/usr/sbin/opengl-update ati
```

* Switching to ati OpenGL interface...                                   [ ok ]

```
fglrxconfig
```

bash: fglrxconfig: command not found

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann geht fglrxconfig nicht,aber warum nicht?

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Abitor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> fglrxconfig
> ```
> ...

 

entweder /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig oder vorher ein env-update machen. Allerdings nur beim ersten mal, wenn du Treiber updatest ist der Pfad schon richtig gesetzt, deshalb hatte ich das vergessen, sorry...

----------

## Abitor

Es lag an meinne Rechten,konnte es unter Root erledigen.Hab dann aber eine XfreeeConfig erstellt,die gar nicht ging und dann meine alte wieder genommen und etwas editiert.Nun startet Gentoo wieder normal,aber meine Werte die ich mit glxgears bekomme erscheinen mit mit im Durchschnitt 2800fps doch etwas wenig.

Mein System:P4 1.6@2364Ghz,Radeon8500LE(getaktet wie eine normale 8500er) und 768Ram.

Meine XF86Config sieht so aus:

### BEGIN DEBCONF SECTION

# XF86Config-4 (XFree86 server configuration file) generated by dexconf, the

# Debian X Configuration tool, using values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the XF86Config-4 manual page.

# (Type "man XF86Config-4" at the shell prompt.)

#

# If you want your changes to this file preserved by dexconf, only make changes

# before the "### BEGIN DEBCONF SECTION" line above, and/or after the

# "### END DEBCONF SECTION" line below.

#

# To change things within the debconf section, run the command:

#   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86

# as root.  Also see "How do I add custom sections to a dexconf-generated

# XF86Config or XF86Config-4 file?" in /usr/share/doc/xfree86-common/FAQ.gz.

Section "Files"

	FontPath	"unix/:7100"			# local font server

	# if the local font server has problems, we can fall back on these

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load	"GLcore"

	Load	"bitmap"

	Load	"dbe"

	Load	"ddc"

	Load	"dri"

	Load	"extmod"

	Load	"freetype"

	Load	"glx"

	Load	"int10"

	Load	"record"

	Load	"speedo"

	Load	"type1"

	Load	"vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"

	Driver		"keyboard"

	Option		"CoreKeyboard"

	Option		"XkbRules"	"xfree86"

	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"

	Option		"XkbLayout"	"de"

	Option		"XkbVariant"	"nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"

	Driver		"mouse"

	Option		"CorePointer"

	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"

	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"

	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"

	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"

	Driver		"fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"

	HorizSync	30-70

	VertRefresh	50-120

	Option		"DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier	"Default Screen"

	Device		"Generic Video Card"

	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"

	DefaultDepth	24

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		16

		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		24

		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier	"Default Layout"

	Screen		"Default Screen"

	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"

	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode	0666

EndSection

### END DEBCONF SECTION

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Abitor wrote:*   

> Es lag an meinne Rechten,konnte es unter Root erledigen.Hab dann aber eine XfreeeConfig erstellt,die gar nicht ging und dann meine alte wieder genommen und etwas editiert.Nun startet Gentoo wieder normal,aber meine Werte die ich mit glxgears bekomme erscheinen mit mit im Durchschnitt 2800fps doch etwas wenig.
> 
> Mein System:P4 1.6@2364Ghz,Radeon8500LE(getaktet wie eine normale 8500er) und 768Ram.
> 
> 

 

Deine glxgears FPS ist normal, ich habe zwischen 2400 und 2800 (mit jeder menge Kram im Hintergrund zu laufen) und ich habe AthlonXP1900/512MB/8500er (siehe mein WWW)

Meine Device-Section sieht wie folgt aus:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "on"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "on"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=514c

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

Das Option "UseFastTLS" "2" dient dazu, einen kompatiblitätsmodus für WINE und WINEX einzuschalten, wenn du kein Wine(X) nutzt, kannst du es auf 0 oder 1 stellen, dann läuft alles etwas schneller (aber eben manche programme dafür garnicht)

----------

## Abitor

Hab jetzt UT2003 installiert und habe im Menu keine Maus(zu beginn erscheint der Mauszeiger,aber sobald ich die Maus bewege verschwindet er) und im spiel selbst funktioniert die Maus zwar,aber dermassen hypersensibel,dass die kleinste Mausberührung ausreicht und der Character bewegt sich sau schnell(irgendwie fast schon spungartig),so dass ein steuern unmöglich ist.Hab versuch die sensibilität von 2.0 auf 1.0 zu senken,ohnewirkung.Kann das am Treiber liegen?

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi!

Also ich komme nich ganz auf 2000fps mit glxgears, habe eine Radeon 8500LE. Außerdem beschwert sich VMWare üner die fehlenden DGA-Extension, obwohl sie meiner Meinung nach eingeschaltet ist.

Hier meine XF86Config-4:

Section "Files"

FontPath "unix/:7100" # local font server

# if the local font server has problems, we can fall back on these

FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo" 

FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

#FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi" 

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load "GLcore" 

Load "bitmap"

Load "dbe"

Load "ddc"

Load "dri"

Load "glx"

Load "int10"

Load "record"

Load "speedo"

Load "type1"

Load "vbe"

Load "freetype"

Load "extmod"

#    SubSection "extmod"

#        Option "omit xfree86-dga"

#    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Generic Keyboard"

Driver "keyboard"

Option "CoreKeyboard"

Option "XkbRules" "xfree86" 

Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout" "de"

Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice" 

Identifier "Configured Mouse"

Driver "mouse"

Option "CorePointer"

Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier "Generic Video Card"

Driver "fglrx"

   Option "no_accel" "no"

   Option "no_dri"   "no"

   Option "VideoOverlay"  "on"

   Option "OpenGLOverlay" "on"

   Option "UseFastTLS"    "2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Generic Monitor"

HorizSync 35-85

VertRefresh 55-160

vendorname "EIZO/Nanao"

modelname "Flexscan F562-T"

ModeLine "1024x768/100Hz" 115.5 1024 1056 1248 1440 768 771 781 802  -HSync -VSync

Option "DPMS"

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

Identifier "Default Screen"

Device "Generic Video Card" 

Monitor "Generic Monitor"

DefaultDepth 24 

SubSection "Display"

Depth 24

Modes "1024x768"

EndSubSection 

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier "Default Layout" 

Screen "Default Screen"

InputDevice "Generic Keyboard" 

InputDevice "Configured Mouse"

EndSection 

Section "DRI" 

Mode 0666

EndSection 

-----------------

Hab ich da was falsch gemacht?

Ciao

----------

## sputnik1969

 *lutzlustig wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Also ich komme nich ganz auf 2000fps mit glxgears, habe eine Radeon 8500LE. Außerdem beschwert sich VMWare üner die fehlenden DGA-Extension, obwohl sie meiner Meinung nach eingeschaltet ist.
> 
> ...
> ...

 Nein, die werte sind nicht ungewöhnlich (je nach CPU) und ich habe auch Probleme mit der DGA_Extension, obwohl sie eingeschaltet ist  :Sad: 

----------

## UFO-waRhawK

hmm ich habe sogar nur um die 280 fps???

Athlon T-Bird 1200, Radeon 9100, ATI-Treiber 2.9.12 !?

----------

## lutzlustig

 *UFO-waRhawK wrote:*   

> hmm ich habe sogar nur um die 280 fps???
> 
> Athlon T-Bird 1200, Radeon 9100, ATI-Treiber 2.9.12 !?

 

Bist du sicher, das du nicht "ati" oder "radeon" als Driver benutzt? Denn da hatte ich auch nur so wenig fps.

Und mit dem "/opt/ati/bin/fgl_glxgears" habe ich ca. 280 fps, das Programm schein auch etwas anspruchsvoller zu sein (Athlon XP 2400+, 1GB Ram, Radeon 8500LE). 

Wenn das Prog sich bei dir nicht starten läßt, hast du den falschen Treiber.

Edit: Stimmt nicht, ich hab jetzt den richtigen Treiber und fgl_glxgears geht nicht mehr, muß also an was anderem liegen.

Fehlermeldung: "Error: couldn't get fbconfig"

Immerhin hab ich es endlich ml geschafft, mit fglrxconfig eine funktionierenden Config hinzubekommen, allerding ging es erst nach einen Reboot (wird wohl vorher auch daran gelegen haben).

Ciao

PS: wie bekomme ich denn nun die DGA-Extension zum Laufen?

----------

## lutzlustig

 *lutzlustig wrote:*   

> PS: wie bekomme ich denn nun die DGA-Extension zum Laufen?

 

Mit dem neuen ATI-Driver 2.9.13 gehts jetzt auch mit DGA-Extension.

Ciao

----------

